# Chen style Cannon Fist form



## Tachi (May 8, 2002)

Just a quick question...


I know the Beijing Institute has standardized a 36 posture form with movements from the Chen old frame (laojia) and new frame (xinjia) sets...but has anyone standardized the Cannon Fist (paochui) form?  

Any information would be helpful 

 

Tachi


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tachi _
> 
> *I know the Beijing Institute has standardized a 36 posture form with movements from the Chen old frame (laojia) and new frame (xinjia) sets...*



Let me interrupt...I thought it was small, medium, and large frame. What are the old and new frames?


----------



## Tachi (May 9, 2002)

My understanding of the Chen forms is this:

Chen Changxing (fourteenth generation) combined seven boxing routines created by Chen Wangting into two sets of postures - Yi Lu (first routine) and Er Lu (second routine) which I assume is Cannon Fist.  Another fourteenth generation Chen family member, Chen Youben, created another form based on the original sets by Chen Changxing.  He took out some of the more dynamic movements done in the first routine and worked energy more internally.  To distinguish each form, Chen Changxing's form was called Old Frame or Laojia and Chen Youben's was called Small Frame, or Xiaojia.

Later, in the seventeenth generation, Chen Fa-ke created the New Frame, or Xinjia based on Chen Changxing's Old Frame.

Here's where the "Middle Style" comes in - Yang Luchan who learned his forms under Chen Changxing changed the Old Style form, then his son  Yang Jianhou did another adaptation to create what is called Middle Style.  Then Yang Luchan's grandson Yang Chenfu changed it again to the now popular Big Style which is the main form practiced today by Yang stylists.

Whew - ya still with me?  This is my understaning of how Chen style evolved, so I don't usually consider Middle Style a Chen routine since it was adapted twice over by Yang stylists, but to each his own.

If you have any info on the Cannon Fist form, I'd love to hear it... and if you'd like to impart any of your knowledge, I'd be happy to read it.

Tachi


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tachi _
> 
> *If you have any info on the Cannon Fist form, I'd love to hear it... and if you'd like to impart any of your knowledge, I'd be happy to read it. *



I found your post very informative! Alas, I studied Tai Chi for one year before my instructor moved away in January and so I have little to offer in return.


----------



## Tachi (May 12, 2002)

You flattter me...I have a very open Sifu ( now that I've been with him for awhile) and I ask a lot of questions  

It gets frustrating sometimes, though, because he will hint at something or start to answer a question and then let it drift off into the wind.  Makes me crazy! 

But just think..some day, when I'm about 100, I can be the Sifu and answer students the same way...assuming I actually have the knowledge   

Thanks again for your feedback!


Tachi


----------



## Chiduce (Jun 16, 2002)

There are five new 20th Generation inheritors; Chen Style Taiji.   1. Chen Bing; Teacher/s- Chen Xiao Xing and Chen Xia Wang         1a. Styles;  Lao Jia Yi Lu (Classic Old Frame); Lao Jia Er Lu (Pao Chui Or Cannon Fist); and  Xin Jia ( New Frame Long Form and Cannon Fist)
2. Chen Zi Qiang; Styles; Lao Jia Yi Lu, Push Hands etc,!
3. Chen Zi Jung; Styles; Lao Jia Yi Lu And Cannon Fist; Double Board Sword, Spear, Push Hands, Short Forms:
4. Chen Jung; Teacher/s- Chen Xiao Xing And Chen Xiao Wang;     4a. Styles; Lao Jia Yi Lu, Broad Sword; Push Hands, And Wu Shu;  5. Chen Ying Jung; Teacher/s- Chen xiao Xing And Chen Xiao        Wang;
5a. Styles; Xin Jia Yi Lu, Broad Sword; Spear, Xin Jia, Kwan Dao (Big Knife) Form/s; Push Hands;
  They all had basically the same teachers and started training at the ages of 2-6 years old. Ther ages today are as follows; 30,24,21,29, and 25 respectively!  For more info. on these new Chen Style Inheritors; see Kung Fu Qi Gong Magazine's latest issue for July/August. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 16, 2002)

wow, in all my taiji taining i have never learned anything like that! 
you guys are fountains of knowledge, thanks!


geez, i need to get some more english speaking instructors.


----------

